# What is new about the 07 928 Carbon SL FrameSet?



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

What is the difference between the 06 and 07 928 Carbon frame set? 

Is it just the Fork? I can see the new decals on the 07 Hors Category. But, has anything changed in the frame itself? New Materials? Anyone know the weight of the 07 928 Carbon SL FrameSet?

Thanks


----------



## Moto'n'PushBiker (Dec 14, 2005)

There are now 4 928 frames for 07
- regular (monocoque) 928 
- regular (monocoque) 928 with curved tubes
- 928 lugged (100g? weight savings)
- 928 SL

The last is new for 07 and has a claimed frame weight of 900 grams. It's to have carbon nanotech in as material.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/?id=2006/features/bianchi_2007


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*07 nano frames---looks like a big deal---and $price*

Thanks, I forgot about the new nano's. The nano stuff looks to me like a major change in the 928 monocoque line. Now Bianchi has a $9+k carbon bike off the shelf. Must mean the frameset alone must be around $4k.

I am looking to build-myself-a-road-bike in 2007. Been looking at the Orbea line of framesets. Now coming back to look at Bianchi.


Which O7 frame is "regular (monocoque) 928"? I don't see a regular 928 monocoque on the USA web site. I assume by 'regular' you mean there is an 07 928 mono like the 2006 928 mono.


----------



## Moto'n'PushBiker (Dec 14, 2005)

Falldog said:


> Which O7 frame is "regular (monocoque) 928"? I don't see a regular 928 monocoque on the USA web site. I assume by 'regular' you mean there is an 07 928 mono like the 2006 928 mono.


My bad. You're right there's no frame like the 2006 928 mono anymore this year.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Good luck picking a frame. I spent almost 2 months on that question this summer and finally decided on the Colnago Cristallo. I looked at the major Italian and American manufacturers and Orbea. Now, I am just waiting for the frame to get here.


----------



## killer59 (Jan 12, 2007)

My 53cm frame weighted about 1000 grams. Cost was $2800 USD.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*building one now*



Falldog said:


> What is the difference between the 06 and 07 928 Carbon frame set?
> 
> Is it just the Fork? I can see the new decals on the 07 Hors Category. But, has anything changed in the frame itself? New Materials? Anyone know the weight of the 07 928 Carbon SL FrameSet?
> 
> Thanks


Got one this week, the 928 SL. It's a full monocoque, and *very* curvy/organic looking. Building it up with Campy Record 07 carbon; I plan on finishing it today and riding tomorrow; I'll post with pics then. Bike should come in right at 13 pounds, with the Hyperon clinchers.


----------

